# Smoke, and now gain control not working. What to look for?



## chey_316 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello everyone. I have a vibe 1800d and tonight I decided to hook up a remote gain control that I had sitting in my basement from another amp. I hooked it up and left for the store across town. There was no change in output regardless of position with the knob. A minute or two after leaving, I unplugged the wire from the knob, and noticed that the output didn't change, and wasn't as loud as usual.

As I was pulling in the parking lot I started to smell the smoke. I quickly stopped and shut everything down. Now whether the gain is all the way down, or all the way up makes no difference, and if the gain is up past about 1/3 there is sound from the subs, even when I have the sub off via my deck. Seems odd that the subs will play even when the amp output is off on the deck when all the smoke was from the amp.

I've taken the amp apart and don't see anything visually burnt, or any caps bulging. When I 1st got the amp, I had to replace the fets. I checked them and they all look fine as well. Where should I begin to look?


----------

